# Pressure washer VS Garden hose



## eurodriver (May 9, 2010)

Hey, I have been detailing car for the past 2 years with a garden hose without a pressure washer... I see alot of people using them just wondering what the befits of a pressure washer are? I got the Karcher K3.69 ($199USD) at the moment to try n i find that i got all this extra wires, and other krap i have to drag around with me just to rinse off a car... 

So lets hear it guys Pressure washer vs garden house, downfalls vs benefits...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

power washer requires set up time and consumes electric, and further storage space.
garden hose does not offer remarkable flow rates .


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stick with the hose and get an adjustable trigger. Ive got a KEW 4000 pressure washer which lives in the shed and I use for cleaning the patio.
I connect the hose up to the warm tap and get an unlimited supply of warm water.Ideal for removing all sorts of crap before the proper cleaning begins.
Eff the flow rate it just takes a bit longer


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

High pressure can remove more contaminants than a hose pipe with a jet nozzle which makes wash the car afterwards much safer. Also, under wheel arches and sills get very dirty and heavily contaminated and this is more effectively removed under pressure without physical contact. You can also use a foam lance which will have better foaming/clinging 
properties than those that work with a hose pipe.

The hose pipe is easier to use and clear away afterwards and an open hose on a waxed car makes it a lot easier to dry off than if it's rinsed with a pressure washer in my experience.

I tend to rinse before washing with the pressure washer, foam, pressure rinse again, hand wash and then rinse with open hose.


----------



## eurodriver (May 9, 2010)

Yeh that is pretty much the only benefit i found yesterday of the pressure washer is when i rinsed the car off it got the dirt out better and even without agitation in the little cracks between bumpers, windows, doors etc... but is it really worth all the extra money n stuff to have around ur garage? I usually use my Autogeek foam lance on the garden house, then APC with a brush to brush all the cracks etc to get the dirt out anyways then use a jet on a garden hose.. So i donno should i keep it or return it save my money n buy another rotory polisher.. (thinkin DeWalt right now got the Flex DA) lol frig the life choices eh...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Depends with me but to be honest i rarely use the power washer then again i dont use the hose much either.

If its a well cacked up thing then yes despite all the faffing ill get the power washer out,
But if the cars not overly bad ill often do 2 bucket and use demonshine as rinse aid in fact i actually use the demon in a watering can to rinse period...:thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm a hosepipe guy, however I'd use a PW for snow foam. Just cannot warrant spending the money just to use snow foam.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess it depends how you have it set up. It takes me 2 minutes to set the pressure washer up and just a fraction longer to put it away. I installed a power socket right at the entrance of my garage just for it. The hose has to come past where it is anyway so it seems just as easy to me to use it as not use it.


----------



## eurodriver (May 9, 2010)

Returned the $200 karcher yesterday. Thinking if im going to buy a pressure washer one thats $88 would be good enuff, the diffrance im PSI is so small 1800PSI($200) and 1600($88) it doesnt make sense lol. Also i stopped by some home hardware stores and i was suggested that i should get a gas pressure washer if ill be using it everyday as they last longer than the electric. But having a freaking lawnmower buzzing by my ear wouldnt be too much fun.


----------



## eurodriver (May 9, 2010)

oh n thanx for the reply's everyone!!!


----------

